# The 'Ugly' Economics of Electric Cars



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Shocking news: people with less money can't afford more expensive cars.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Buying gasoline, oil, and many small parts for 20 years after you buy a car, truck, or SUV is even uglier.


----------

